

Bad Programming: a collection of worst codes in the world - Alupis
http://www.badprogramming.com/top

======
Alupis
Here's the cached version:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.badprogramming.com/top)

------
tarminian
Self fulfilling.

